# cheap digital thermometers in poundland :)



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

I just thought i'd share my bargain of the day, i've been looking for a cheap digital thermometer for using with my fish and newt tanks and when i was in poundland i found these digital wine thermometers 

SalterHousewares.com | Gourmet Digital Wine Thermometer - Thermometers - Kitchen Accessories - Catalogue

they don't have the long flexible probe cable but they read quickly and accurately and for only £1 i can't complain! they will certainly do the job until i have a bit more spare money to afford the ones with the flexible probe cables! 

they read in both oC and oF so they are perfect if you prefer one method over the other or just want to check both 

hope this helps some people out if they are also looking for cheap thermometers


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Every time I look on this site I see something else I need ....: victory:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Good find:2thumb:

Have you tested it yet in ice cold water to see what it reads?


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

just checked with ice and its reading zero oC 

unfortunately the second one i bought isn't working  so i'll have to take it back and get another one but they are a good brand so its probably just a one off faulty one i was unlucky enough to get


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

roostarr said:


> just checked with ice and its reading zero oC


Sounds ok then:2thumb: Will have to check our poundland out.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

i finally found a screwdriver small enough to open up the thermometers to check the battery of the one that wouldn't work and that was all that was wrong with it, it just came with a dud battery - so once i get a replacement battery it will work just fine 

so i was right about it being a good make so you should definitely give them a try if you want one


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

good find, i'll need to have a nosey


----------

